# Remedy Ultra



## CowboyRam

any of you guys familiar with Remedy Ultra?


----------



## FarmerCline

Yep, I have used it quite a bit. What are you wanting to know about it?


----------



## CowboyRam

We have two Bottles of it here left by the previous owner, but have never used it. I have read the info on it, but am a little confused on how many ounces per gallon of water to mix it with. I am guessing that it will kill weeds,but not grass. We usually use a lot of Brash here for weed control. How does it compare to the Brash.


----------



## FarmerCline

CowboyRam said:


> We have two Bottles of it here left by the previous owner, but have never used it. I have read the info on it, but am a little confused on how many ounces per gallon of water to mix it with. I am guessing that it will kill weeds,but not grass. We usually use a lot of Brash here for weed control. How does it compare to the Brash.


 Are you using it in a field sprayer or a backpack sprayer? Depending on what I'm trying to kill I mix 1-2 pints per acre. For spot spraying in a backpack sprayer I'm not fully sure what rate per gallon you need to use. You are correct it is a broadleaf weed killer and will not kill grasses. I have never heard of or used brash so I'm not sure how it would compare.


----------



## Troy Farmer

About 3 oz. per gallon. It will smoke woody brush.


----------



## CowboyRam

If I remember right brash kills broad leaf, but not grass. We would want to use it for spot spraying in a backpack sprayer.


----------



## CowboyRam

Thanks guys I appreciate the help.


----------



## reede

Looks like Brash is 2,4D plus Dicamba


----------



## vhaby

Brash is another name for Weedmaster. Same chemicals. I combine Weedmaster at 28 oz with 14 oz of Remedy Ultra mixed with surfactant in 25 gallons of water to spot spray curly doc and Carolina Horse nettle.


----------



## Tim/South

I use Remedy Ultra on the blackberry/dewberry patches in the hay fields. I spot spray the patches and spray the rest of the field with 2,4-D.

I spray one quart per acre of the Remedy. Costs $25 per acre, that is why I only spray certain areas. The active ingredient in Remedy is triclopyr. It gets the woody stems.


----------



## Colby

I use Remedy in almost every load I spray out. It's good stuff I mix it with Grazon P+D or 24D. 1 gallon in 500 gallons of water


----------



## SCtrailrider

I bought 2 gallons today, I'm spraying the edges of my hay fields where I removed the trees. It is good at killing the sprouts from acorns & roots..

It is pricey but it may only take one time and the stuff is gone, or at least for a good while anyway...


----------

